# Colors are not printing accurately



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

I purchased an Epson WF 7720 and converted it into a sublimation printer by installing a CISS system. I'm having problems getting my black not to look brown. I went ahead and tried it on dog tags and sure enough the color came out brown on the tags as well. I researched and found out about ICC profiles. I tried a suggested custom profile to no avail. Then I tried letting Photoshop manage the colors but there's no option in my printer settings itself to turn off "color management" and letting my software run it solo. It only displays a dialog box containing the same profiles as shown in Photoshop. I'm using a PC running Windows 10. It's connected directly to the printer. I need help. How can I get my colors to be accurate??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you using RBG colors and not CMYK?


----------



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm new to this so I'm not sure. How would I go about checking? I need to be walked thru the steps. I really appreciate the response.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All your colors must be in RGB. If you print using CMYK your blacks will look brown.


I'm not sure how to see your color profile in photoshop, I don't use it. Try googling or someone will chime in here soon.


----------



## GetemDuck (Nov 19, 2009)

Photoshop - go to IMAGE > Mode > see which color profile is selected


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GetemDuck said:


> Photoshop - go to IMAGE > Mode > see which color profile is selected


That does not show the selected profile, it shows the MODE. Apples and Orange. Mode is color system like RGB, CMYK, etc, and within a given color system a ICC profile may be used _within_ that given mode.

And then there are 2 profiles to be concerned with 

1.The _workspace _profile which is used in the current MODE (Image>Mode) 

2, The _printing_ profile.

Edit> Color Settings shows the _workspace_ profile selection and the method used to keep, convert, or assign the _workspace_ profile.

File>Print will show the _printing_ profile and if Photoshop manages the _printing_ profile or not.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SlimTheDesigner said:


> I purchased an Epson WF 7720 and converted it into a sublimation printer by installing a CISS system. I'm having problems getting my black not to look brown. I went ahead and tried it on dog tags and sure enough the color came out brown on the tags as well. I researched and found out about ICC profiles. I tried a suggested custom profile to no avail. Then I tried letting Photoshop manage the colors but there's no option in my printer settings itself to turn off "color management" and letting my software run it solo. It only displays a dialog box containing the same profiles as shown in Photoshop. I'm using a PC running Windows 10. It's connected directly to the printer. I need help. How can I get my colors to be accurate??


You turn off Color Management in the Epson Driver, see my attached pics. These are for the 7720 and you can find online at 
https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd5/cpd53888/index.html


Having said that you should be using a sublimation ink printing ICC profile that was developed for that specific ink and your printer model. That should be provided by your ink supplier or a true "custom" ICC sublimation printing profile should be made by someone.


----------



## Stitches26 (Jun 26, 2018)

Check your temperature and press time. You may want to reduce your temperature or your press time. I had that problem before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

mgparrish said:


> You turn off Color Management in the Epson Driver, see my attached pics. These are for the 7720 and you can find online at
> https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd5/cpd53888/index.html
> 
> 
> Having said that you should be using a sublimation ink printing ICC profile that was developed for that specific ink and your printer model. That should be provided by your ink supplier or a true "custom" ICC sublimation printing profile should be made by someone.


My WF 7720 says Driver Unavailable


----------



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

Will installing the driver screw up anything? I hear talk about not allowing automatic UPDATES for the printer when used for sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SlimTheDesigner said:


> My WF 7720 says Driver Unavailable


Something weird there, Can't you open up the printer driver from inside your graphic app "print" option?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SlimTheDesigner said:


> Will installing the driver screw up anything? I hear talk about not allowing automatic UPDATES for the printer when used for sublimation.


Installing the driver that came on the original printer CD shouldn't cause you a problem.

Some updates to the original driver may cause a "cart not recognized" when you use 3rd party carts.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you do need a fresh install of your epson package (just remember to turn off auto-update)

if you just want to try and re-install the drivers follow below:

go to computer-c:drive-windows-system32-driverstore-filerepository
look for wf7720p folder
if it is there, go to devices and printers
right-click on your epson wf7720, then properties (not printer properties), then hardware, 
then make sure the wf7720 printer line is highlighted, 
then properties, then update drivers, then select browse my computer (not search automatically)
either click browse and simply click your c:drive, or type in C:\
or click let me pick from..., and select your epson wf7720 drivers

if you get a message that your drivers are up to date,
go back to the start and click uninstall, instead of update drivers
then continue on to manually install (or find the drivers on your install disk)


----------



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

Is it possible to download a driver for the WF 7720 from the Epson website?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

SlimTheDesigner said:


> Is it possible to download a driver for the WF 7720 from the Epson website?


Google is your friend.


----------



## SlimTheDesigner (Jan 10, 2019)

Signature Series said:


> Google is your friend.


It most certainly is... I got my issue resolved. The driver and the custom ICC profile I found fixed me right up. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

